# SURVEY for the guys here



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

A male friend of mine the other day told me men mostly fantasize about 20-something women when they fantasize. But another male friend (who is also a sex therapist) said based on his dealings with male clients that is not the case.

How many of you primarily fantasize about 20-something women?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my wife is in her thirties 
I fantasize about my wife
therefore I fantasize about women in their 30's


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I fantisize about everything .........LOL

but young women are not at the top of my list.

older women are just as hot in my opinion if they are confident in themselves even if they arn't the most pretty women their confidence in their sexuallity is a huge turn on.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd rather have one beautiful, confident 40 year old than three 20s.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I fantasize only about my wife. Scout's honor. So, if she just happens to pull that confident 30 something woman under the covers with her in my fantasy, that's her business.

Just kidding! I prefer mature confidence, even in the fantasies.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoever has a hot body... regardless of their age.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> my wife is in her thirties
> I fantasize about my wife
> therefore I fantasize about women in their 30's


:smthumbup:

I am this way.


----------



## lonelyman (Jun 28, 2011)

i would say its true to some extent but you cant group all men into one category....

im sure i will be hated for saying this but im just going to say it like it is....MOST women look their best in their 20's....yes their are exceptions and im generalizing here....and the same can probably be said about most men....

i would think that most men fantasize about a woman with a very hot, fit, firm, and curvy body....

i dont mean this to sound rude or insulting to anybody, but generally speaking woman are in their best physical condition in their 20's....

but of course there are exceptions to this....


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I am sure it is like everything else, it differs man to man. Some men like petite women, some big girls, some are boob men, some are ass men, blah blah blah.

For me, age really isn't a concern, ie I don't specifically fantasize about a 20 year old or 40 year old, etc.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Rob774 said:


> Whoever has a hot body... regardless of their age.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

I am all over the board with what I find to be attractive. Doesn't matter about the age, shape, color, size, ect.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Honestly, my sexual daydreams and fantasies involve 30 and 40 year old women. I just prefer that age range. I was even that way when I was in my 20's.


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

lonelyman said:


> i would say its true to some extent but you cant group all men into one category....
> 
> im sure i will be hated for saying this but im just going to say it like it is....MOST women look their best in their 20's....yes their are exceptions and im generalizing here....and the same can probably be said about most men....
> 
> ...


On the flip-side.. I have known and seen (celebs) who look better in their 40s (and up!) than they did in their 20s (kind of ugly duckling syndrome/coming into their own).

I think the point is... only the VERY shallow make it all about looks (and they miss out on a lot unfortunately!). Energy and compatability between people that counts for a lot more IMO.

I went out with a 22 yr old when I was 37. Figured Id try something differnt. Cute as a button... but lacked the energy I was hoping for which can come in any shape or size I've come to realize. When I was 30 I had a big crush on a white-haired guy I worked with in his 60s! To this day I dont know why I crsuhed on him so badly but he was very smart/gifted scientist (although I'm a horoscope sign that has to be intellectually stimulated to be with a guy.... lol). Lately I've been on a younger guy thing again. After dating guys 12-20 years older than myself the past few years feeling VERY drawn to younger guys... particularly since all the older guys turned out to be snakes and/or *******s.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never been into younger men. Granted, never anyone hugely older either. My exH was 4 yrs my senior. I dated one guy before briefly who was 1.5-2 yrs younger. I didn't like that. I think if I date again (if that should ever happen) I want to date a little older... Not too much older but just to try. Who knows. I'm thirty now and single for the first time in nearly a decade and it feels WEIRD. LOL. 

I do agree some older people look way hotter than they did when they were younger and some look worse. It depends. I feel dirty when I think that Twilight boy is a hottie. He's about 18, Taylor Lautner someone. I can appreciate the cute but in no way, shape, or form would I ever want to date a "boy." It's funny cause I get checked out all the time by young'uns. It's flattering yet strange. 

Sorry to get offtopic. Back to you, men.


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I feel dirty when I think that Twilight boy is a hottie.



deleted


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

My fantasies vary wildly, but it's more about the act than it is the partner. I fantasize doing things with my wife that she would never do in real life.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lotuslove said:


> On the flip-side.. I have known and seen (celebs) who look better in their 40s (and up!) than they did in their 20s (kind of ugly duckling syndrome/coming into their own).
> 
> I think the point is... only the VERY shallow make it all about looks (and they miss out on a lot unfortunately!). Energy and compatability between people that counts for a lot more IMO.
> 
> I went out with a 22 yr old when I was 37. Figured Id try something differnt. Cute as a button... but lacked the energy I was hoping for which can come in any shape or size I've come to realize. When I was 30 I had a big crush on a white-haired guy I worked with in his 60s! To this day I dont know why I crsuhed on him so badly but he was very smart/gifted scientist (although I'm a horoscope sign that has to be intellectually stimulated to be with a guy.... lol). Lately I've been on a younger guy thing again. After dating guys 12-20 years older than myself the past few years feeling VERY drawn to younger guys... particularly since all the older guys turned out to be snakes and/or *******s.


You could try something radical. Like dating someone closer to your age.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> You try something radical. Like dating someone closer to your age.


lol Why? Men my age were crappy. Men older than me and were still single had reasons WHY they were still single.

My husband is 7 years younger than me. It's never been an issue.  Date whom you want to date...don't overlook someone just because of age. 

I did, however, think my husband was my age when I met him. lol.


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> You try something radical. Like dating someone closer to your age.


LMAO! Good point! I have dated guys my age... just not lately. Is a weird pattern now that you mention it! lol I think the wide pendulum swing is an attempt o get the old guy poop out of my soul!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

that_girl said:


> lol Why? Men my age were crappy. Men older than me and were still single had reasons WHY they were still single.
> 
> My husband is 7 years younger than me. It's never been an issue.  Date whom you want to date...*don't overlook someone just because of age. *
> 
> I did, however, think my husband was my age when I met him. lol.


It was pure logical statement. There were comments about much younger men and then much older men and then much younger men. I suggested something radical.

The above was only a little tongue in cheek.

See the bolded. My comment was in this spirit. 

But you say "Men my age were crappy." 

So which is it? Don't overlook someone because of age or do?

Not liking men near to your age. To exclude them. hmmmmm. I wonder what that says?
Maybe that you like the extremes of age and not the blend.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lotuslove said:


> LMAO! Good point! I have dated guys my age... just not lately. Is a weird pattern now that you mention it! lol I think the wide pendulum swing is an attempt o get the old guy poop out of my soul!


Just an observation. Trying something different. 

Shake it up a little.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> I fantisize about everything .........LOL
> 
> but young women are not at the top of my list.
> 
> older women are just as hot in my opinion if they are confident in themselves even if they arn't the most pretty women their confidence in their sexuallity is a huge turn on.


I'm with him. Unless it's Salma Hayek then I could care less what her age is.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> It was pure logical statement. There were comments about much younger men and then much older men and then much younger men. I suggested something radical.
> 
> The above was only a little tongue in cheek.
> 
> ...


I just meant that I always tried to date someone within my age. Nothing ever stuck. So I broadened my horizons and dated someone 14 years older (which was cool but ...he was old in spirit) and then continued to date my husband when I found out he was 7 years younger.

I took a lot of crap for it too. People are so ridiculous about older women with younger men. I tried to be the norm and date within my age and wow...those men I dated are still single. 

Or maybe that was because they were musicians :rofl: I'll never know.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

lotuslove said:


> A male friend of mine the other day told me men mostly fantasize about 20-something women when they fantasize. But another male friend (who is also a sex therapist) said based on his dealings with male clients that is not the case.
> 
> How many of you primarily fantasize about 20-something women?


Age is just a number to me. I don't care about age as long as they are legal and no wrinkle.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> I'm with him. Unless it's Salma Hayek then I could care less what her age is.


Salma Hayek is a total hottie so I agree with you. 
Her breasts are seriously...amazing. Like, ridiculous.

I've always dated around my age group.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

scione said:


> I don't care about age as long as they are legal and no wrinkle.


:rofl:

*Be careful - more and more women are getting Botox*
_I'm just sayin'_​


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

scione said:


> Age is just a number to me. I don't care about age as long as they are legal and no wrinkle.


Isn't that like saying that they must be more or less under middle age? Comforting for a young guy in the market, but it wouldn't be such an optimistic declaration for a 46 year old guy who still uses acne cream. I'm just saying that if I was single, I'd pretty much be happy with just sticking to having the right parts to be a woman.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ :rofl: You guys are killing me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> Isn't that like saying that they must be more or less under middle age? Comforting for a young guy in the market, but it wouldn't be such an optimistic declaration for a 46 year old guy who still uses acne cream. I'm just saying that if I was single, I'd pretty much be happy with just sticking to having the right parts to be a woman.


Yup, saying age has no bearing but then saying "just don't have any wrinkles" really means "I am trying to be pc but my true feelings just came out". 
Hey, you want smooth and flawless? So do I. Bust out the 30 gauge and get shootin'.


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

scione said:


> Age is just a number to me. I don't care about age as long as they are legal and no wrinkle.


Can I ask how old you are?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

scione said:


> Age is just a number to me. I don't care about age as long as they are legal and no wrinkle.


 Ok

I say this as a pretty wrinkle free person, everyone ends up getting them. So I dont think it should be something that is an issue.


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> *Be careful - more and more women are getting Botox*
> _I'm just sayin'_​


Um.. yeah.. and men are getting more and more "work" also these days.

Hell.. let's ALL be shallow!! **** love.


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Know what I hate? 

























































SAGGY BALLS. SERIOUSLY, GET THOSE NADS FIXED.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL. If you have never done it, google Cisco Adler. NOTE: it is NSFW.

To the guy who said he wants legal with no wrinkles--at least you're honest. Some people men and women alike, just prefer younger partners/bedmates/fantasies. 

Nonetheless, we are all fated to get old unless we die young, stay pretty. Sigh. Now I am going to have Blondie stuck in my head...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> LOL. If you have never done it, google Cisco Adler. NOTE: it is NSFW.
> 
> To the guy who said he wants legal with no wrinkles--at least you're honest. Some people men and women alike, just prefer younger partners/bedmates/fantasies.
> 
> Nonetheless, we are all fated to get old unless we die young, stay pretty. Sigh. Now I am going to have Blondie stuck in my head...


Oh God, you did NOT go there! First time I saw that, I showed my husband and all he could say is "he must be really really hot, really really high and why the @#&! did you show me that".
:rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahahaha!


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> LOL. If you have never done it, google Cisco Adler. NOTE: it is NSFW.
> 
> To the guy who said he wants legal with no wrinkles--at least you're honest. Some people men and women alike, just prefer younger partners/bedmates/fantasies.
> 
> Nonetheless, we are all fated to get old unless we die young, stay pretty. Sigh. Now I am going to have Blondie stuck in my head...




Thanks. My worst visual nightmare x10. And he looks so.....


































































YOUNG. Dudes gonna need a skateboard for those by the time he's 50.


----------



## lotuslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> To the guy who said he wants legal with no wrinkles--at least you're honest. Some people men and women alike, just prefer younger partners/bedmates/fantasies.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rob774 said:


> Whoever has a hot body... regardless of their age.


:iagree:


----------

